# Pecan and wood seasoning



## joel11230 (Apr 18, 2016)

Would you look at that. I just loaded my truck to the max with pecan wood for 40 bucks! My question is how good is pecan for smoking? What cuts do you smoke with it? And how long does it take for wood to become seasoned? Thank you kindly. I'm still learning. 













image.jpeg



__ joel11230
__ Apr 18, 2016


----------



## joe black (Apr 18, 2016)

I always use oak for cooking heat and apple, cherry or hickory for flavor.  I know folks who use pecan for flavor.  I think some folks use flavor wood or a mix for complete cooks.  I just never have.  As for seasoning hardwoods, I think that it usually takes a good year to get any variety of hardwood to a point where it is sufficiently dry to smoke or cook without any moisture to contaminate a smoker with creosote.

Good luck with your pecan.  I think for $40, you got a great buy.


----------



## joel11230 (Apr 18, 2016)

Joe Black said:


> I always use oak for cooking heat and apple, cherry or hickory for flavor.  I know folks who use pecan for flavor.  I think some folks use flavor wood or a mix for complete cooks.  I just never have.  As for seasoning hardwoods, I think that it usually takes a good year to get any variety of hardwood to a point where it is sufficiently dry to smoke or cook without any moisture to contaminate a smoker with creosote.
> 
> Good luck with your pecan.  I think for $40, you got a great buy.


I usually use hickory or mesquite for flavor. I'm looking for oak for heat but couldn't pass this up.


----------



## sfprankster (Apr 18, 2016)

Delivered to CA for ???

Great find!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I mix pecan with several different fruit woods or hickory for a nice flavored smoke. It's not readily available in CA, so I substitute almond for pecan most of the time.


----------



## foamheart (Apr 18, 2016)

<chuckles>

IMHO there is no better nor versatile woods or smoke. I love the color as well as the smell. Also, the pecan shells smoke just as well as the wood if you get all the nut meat out the shell. Its bitter.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/153699/national-finals-and-smoked-chicken

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/152772/basic-brined-smoked-chicken

Mixed with a little Cherry, note the red hue.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/156212/nekkid-chicken-foamheart

It's really my favorite smoke oh and BTW it does sausage and andouille great. I can't imagine andouille smoked with anything else.













021.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Apr 18, 2016






Sausage & Andouille













032.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Apr 18, 2016






Pecan shells













010.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Apr 18, 2016






Trust me, you are going be so happy you spent that 40.00!


----------



## joel11230 (Apr 19, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> IMHO there is no better nor versatile woods or smoke. I love the color as well as the smell. Also, the pecan shells smoke just as well as the wood if you get all the nut meat out the shell. Its bitter.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/153699/national-finals-and-smoked-chicken
> 
> ...


Awesome, hey if you're ever in Sw Kansas look me up. You can have some


----------



## bekellog81 (Apr 19, 2016)

Started cooking with pecan this year--absolutely love I!!!!


----------



## foamheart (Apr 19, 2016)

joel11230 said:


> Awesome, hey if you're ever in Sw Kansas look me up. You can have some


Hey, be careful......... You never know about me!


----------



## phatbac (Apr 19, 2016)

Great Buy!

Pecan is awesome on chicken. mix it with apple or cherry for pork. its a great wood and really good on anything.

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## joel11230 (Apr 19, 2016)

phatbac said:


> Great Buy!
> Pecan is awesome on chicken. mix it with apple or cherry for pork. its a great wood and really good on anything.
> 
> Happy Smoking,
> phatbac (Aaron)


Thank you, good info


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 19, 2016)

50/50 mix of pecan and cherry is one of my go to mixes for everything.


----------



## joel11230 (Apr 19, 2016)

joel11230 said:


> Awesome, hey if you're ever in Sw Kansas look me up. You can have some


Man those look delicious !


----------



## jamesoh79 (Apr 19, 2016)

Wow. That sausage looks amazing! Unfortunately no pecan wood around my parts. Would love to try some.













20150707_210038.jpg



__ jamesoh79
__ Apr 19, 2016






Depending on your climate it might take a year. When I get fresh wood normally in the spring. I stack it up on my deck. You don't want to put it on grass or the bare ground. Or the bottom pieces will rot and get bugs/critters. I found that if I stack wood in early spring. By late summer early fall it's good to go. You can tell wood is good to go. By looking at the ends. The will start to develop cracks. I wait for it to season and transfer to the garage. Sometimes it's hard to get seasoned wood. So you go with green and wait on it.


----------



## joel11230 (Apr 20, 2016)

Jamesoh79 said:


> Wow. That sausage looks amazing! Unfortunately no pecan wood around my parts. Would love to try some.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip.


----------



## jamesoh79 (Apr 20, 2016)

Sometimes my big boy Berrin likes to take my firewood. And eat it! So becareful if you have dogs#


----------



## joel11230 (Apr 20, 2016)

image.png



__ joel11230
__ Apr 20, 2016








Jamesoh79 said:


> Sometimes my big boy Berrin likes to take my firewood. And eat it! So becareful if you have dogs#


Oh I do! A lab and two little yorkies. My lab doesn't mess with it but my male yorkie loves to get chunk and take off.


----------



## foamheart (Apr 20, 2016)

joel11230 said:


> image.png
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROFLMAO a Yorkie thats a wanta be Lab. A labrayorkie!


----------



## jamesoh79 (Apr 20, 2016)

Awwwwww my sis with my 2 German Shephereds












2012-08-10_22-58-24_921.jpg



__ jamesoh79
__ Apr 20, 2016






My big boy. 100 pounds. Best dog I've ever had. 












2012-08-21_14-16-49_746.jpg



__ jamesoh79
__ Apr 20, 2016


----------



## joel11230 (Apr 20, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> ROFLMAO a Yorkie thats a wanta be Lab. A labrayorkie!


Yea he thinks he is 10' tall!


----------



## joel11230 (Apr 20, 2016)

Jamesoh79 said:


> Awwwwww my sis with my 2 German Shephereds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's nice looking. Most people think German shepardz are just mean dogs. They couldn't be more wrong. One of the friendliest dogs I've ever been around was a German Shepard. Huge dog. His paws were the size of my hands dang near. Had to be over 100 lbs.


----------



## jamesoh79 (Apr 20, 2016)

My girl dog Mocha is the friendliest German Shepherd. Just nice to all people. Berrin on the other hand is not mean. But guarded around strangers until he gets to know him. He loves all my friends whenever they come over. But I have to be there if a new person comes over. 
However he loves all women. Any girl comes over for the first time. And he seriously flirts with them. I work alot. So he does a good job protecting my home.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 20, 2016)

Great find for that price most all fruit and nut woods are good for smoking.


----------



## joel11230 (Apr 20, 2016)

HalfSmoked said:


> Great find for that price most all fruit and nut woods are good for smoking.


There's going to be another two or three truckloads too!


----------

